# Hackintoch... Rame



## joguerder (27 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous !

J'ai installer hier Mac OS X sur mon pc de bureau avec Windows 7. Tout marcher parfaitement bien. Sauf ce matin il ramer. Après un rapide diagnostic cela vient de la carte graphique... Driver. Je réinstale donc Mac OS après une sauvegarde de mes fichier(Pas avec time machine). Après deux réinstallation tout en cochant les case NVEncoder et NVInject rien à faire sa rame toujours... La vidéo de bienvenue avec toute les langue et la souris quand ont la bouge qui saccade énormément...

Avez vous déja eu ce souci ? Comment le corriger ?
J'ai 2GO de ram sur un disque dur ATA de 150GO.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de souci si sa fonctionner hier...

Jordan


----------



## pepes003 (27 Mars 2011)

Serait peut être bon de détailler ta config, si tu utilises un DSDT.aml (si oui, l'as-tu généré ? recup' sur le net ?...), quel kexts tu as injectés ? etc...


----------



## joguerder (27 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouver sur différent forum le problème.
Sa provient de la carte graphique Nvidia 8400GS il y a des lag souris ...
J'ai trouver plein de fichier mais aucun ne marche


----------



## photo4photos (27 Mars 2011)

Quelle version de OSX as tu installé ?


----------



## joguerder (29 Mars 2011)

J'ai installer la version Max OS X Leohzard, 10.6 sans mise à jour.
Le cd permet la mise à jour vers la 10.6.1 et 10.6.2.
Malheuresement il y a des patch au niveau de l'install pour fixé le beug souris mais malheuresement il ne fonctionennt pas pour moi. 

Donc je sais que le souci vient de ma carte graphique 8400GT ou il ont bien ce souci. Mais cela ne le fait que quand j'installe les kexts... de la carte.

Les différent patch du net n'ont pas fonctionner.


----------



## pepes003 (29 Mars 2011)

joguerder a dit:


> J'ai installer la version Max OS X Leohzard, 10.6 sans mise à jour.
> Le cd permet la mise à jour vers la 10.6.1 et 10.6.2.
> Malheuresement il y a des patch au niveau de l'install pour fixé le beug souris mais malheuresement il ne fonctionennt pas pour moi.
> 
> ...



Déjà, il serait bon :
1. de détailler ta config
2. de détailler ta démarche pour l'install de ton hack

Tu dis avoir trouver le problème et en même temps, tu dis que ça résout rien.


----------



## photo4photos (29 Mars 2011)

Oui car tu dis pas si ton dd est partitionner si oui combien de go il fait et quelles sont les tailles des partitions.

Après combien as tu de ram ? Quel proc...etc..


----------



## joguerder (30 Mars 2011)

J'ai deux disque dur : 
Disque Dur A : IDE, 160GO pour mac, une seule partition dédié à lui.
Disque dur B : SATA : Windows 7

Boot loader : Chameleon
Processeur AMD 3200+ 2.2Ghz
2GO de ram DDR2
Carte Graphique Nvidia 8400GS et 9400GT. Aucune des deux ne fonctionnent...
La souris lag... Toujours :/
Dans EFI Studio j'ai que la 8400GS et pas la 9400...

J'ai installer mon Hackintoch comme suit : 
Formatage en Partition Mac Os Etendu (Non journalisé)

Installation avec : 
Boot Loader Chameleon
NvEnable et NvInject
AMD
Tout les kernel sauf celui pour Intel Atom.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## photo4photos (30 Mars 2011)

T'as essayer iaktos ?

Je te conseille d'aller voir dans un forum comme celui ci http://www.mac-on-pc.fr/index.php

Et oublies pas de regarder les tutos !


----------



## joguerder (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayer avec tout les distrib existante. LeoHazard, Ideneb, Iaktos, XXos.
Seul LeoHazard fonctionnent, les autres affiche une croix sur la pomme appel lors du chargement de l'install...


----------



## pepes003 (30 Mars 2011)

joguerder a dit:


> J'ai deux disque dur :
> Disque Dur A : *IDE, 160GO pour mac*, une seule partition dédié à lui.
> Disque dur B : SATA : Windows 7
> 
> ...



Cherches pas plus loin


----------



## joguerder (30 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Peut tu m'en dire plus sur le souci avec le disque dur ?
Ce qui ne va pas dessu en fait... ?
Si il faut du Sata, ou autre, plusieurs partoche,etc


----------



## photo4photos (30 Mars 2011)

Un sata pas un IDE !


----------



## joguerder (30 Mars 2011)

Hum... Intéréssant...
Je vais essayer de faire une partition derrière mon Windows 7 et le patcher avec BootThink...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

Pu**** vous avez trop raison, quand j'ai vu la vidéo de début qui en met plein les yeux et ramer pas j'était tout content....
Plus aucun lag... Juste pour un disque dur bas de gamme...

Vive Mac xD


----------



## joguerder (1 Avril 2011)

Pour le moment sa fonctionner sauf dés que j'ai ajouter les driver fournis par samsung pour mon imprimante laser...
Donc j'ai fait une restau time machine pour voir ce que sa donne... Sinon Je sais pas quoi faire ... Faudrais peut être réinstaller aussi encore une nouvelle fois mac.


----------



## photo4photos (1 Avril 2011)

Hum... Installe tes drivers sur le site de samsung... =)

En fonction de la version de ton mac.


----------



## pepes003 (1 Avril 2011)

2 choses :

1. soit tu fais un hackintosh pour le fun et que c'est plus pour toi un OS de test (style: je veux essayer MAC OS en vue d'un futur achat ou c'est pour le fun de la bidouille) et par conséquent, attends-toi à un max de KP (ben ouais, tu as choisi des composants aux antipodes d'Apple)

2. soit tu fais un hackintosh car tu estimes qu'Apple à créé volontairement un "trou" dans sa gamme produit pour lequel tu ne peux pas passer outres*, dans ce cas là, revends ta config et optes pour des composants gérés nativement par Snow Leo vanilla.


*: moi par ex. j'avais besoin d'une config fonctionnant sous MAC OS (car j'aime cet OS depuis l'achat de mon MB et MBP) mais compatible 3DVision (j'ai une installation 3D chez moi : VidéoProjo 3D, kit 3DVision avec plusieurs paires de lunettes actives, camescope 3D, Home Cinéma 7.1, etc...) une fois passée sous Bootcamp.
Malheureusement, le ticket d'entrée chez Apple pour une config compatible est de *3200&#8364;* (MP 1er prix + GTX285 Apple certified).
J'ai donc opté pour le hackintosh en prenant soin de prendre les composants adéquats afin de faire de MAC OSX ma partoche principale (90% de mon temps d'utilisation sur ordinateur)


----------



## joguerder (1 Avril 2011)

Merci de vos conseil... 

Niveau drivers il vienne tous de chez Samsung... Aie !
Je vais rentrer et voir ce que la time machine à donné car ce matin j'était à la bourre.

Niveau config, si sa ne foncitonnent pas je pense passer sur du Intel assez compatible avec Mac OS X...

Merci de vos conseil je vous tiendrer informer de l' évolution de la situation ...

Jordan


----------



## Lucasby59 (10 Mars 2012)

Je voudrais savoir quel injecteur il a utilisé pour sa 8400gs car j'ai exactement le même problème avec une config semblable (amd) et j'ai un disque ide et je vais acheter un sata.


----------

